# Google Chrome to Phone



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Any explanation as to why this doesn't seem to work? The app installs fine, it runs fine, you can get to the last step where it should be all set up. But after you associate your chrome browser with the account on your Touchpad, when you click on Google Chrome to Phone, nothing happens, no website is transported to the Touchpad.

If you don't know this app, here it is:

Android App: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.chrometophone&hl=en

Google Chrome Extension: "Google Chrome to Phone Extension"


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cause its a chrome to "phone" app, not chrome to "tablet"

Just kidding....I really have no idea why, it works great on my TB I couldn't resist though









Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you signed in to the app on the tab?\

Make sure you are signed into the app on both the device and the browser.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

I havent tried Chrome to phone but I use something similar called linkpush. It pushes the url to your Gtalk so you can go from there.

It also has an app


----------



## jakeh0 (Oct 15, 2011)

works on mine.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

Very odd, and you are on A3 too? Going to have to try it again, lol.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you running a root/rom? try reinstaling the app and the browser on both your pc and your tab.


----------



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

What do you mean root/rom? I am running A3 CM7 on my HP Touchpad


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

nvm... just reinstal everything. lol


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

works fine for me


----------

